# Novak SS5800



## RHuckster (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm building a RC10 FT TC4, its got a 100T 64 pitch spur gear but came stock with a 72T 48 Pitch spur gear. I'm thinking that with a 12 Turn brush motor it calls for a 25T 48P pinion gear to go with the 72T 48P Spur gear which I believe comes out to a 100 Spur & 35 Pinion @ 64 pitch. Should I drop down maybe 2 more teeth of the pinion so I don't overheat the brushless system? I'm kinda new @ doing gear ratio's.

Thanks for any help
Rick


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The brushless should handle the "stock" gearing fine. Might even have to go up a few on the pinion teeth.


----------



## RHuckster (Dec 11, 2005)

OK, thanks for the quick responce, I'll pick up a 35,36 & 37 Tooth 64 Pitch Pinion gears.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

I take it you are not running offroad because that is not close to stock gearing. 

Stock gearing is a 87 spur and a 22 pinion


----------



## RHuckster (Dec 11, 2005)

This is a very slightly used RC10FTTC4 touring car & the book says it comes with a 72T Spur gear & recommends a 24T Pinion for a 12-turn modified. This is with 48 pitch whereas I've got a 64 pitch spur gear now which would make the difference in the count of the teeth.

Rick


----------



## RHuckster (Dec 11, 2005)

Oh Yeah, its not going any where near offroad. Its got a 1/4" of ground clearance.

Rick


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Oops didnt see the C thought I saw T4


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Novak's recommended gearing is a pretty good place to start, bearing in mind that their numbers are for 2.5" rubber tires. This would be a 34 to 38/100. On foam tires, you'll need to calculate "rollout" to adjust for tire size. Somewhere between 1.07 and 1.19 inches per rev.


----------



## RHuckster (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks, I ordered a 34,35 & 36 for now & see how they work out.

Rick


----------



## RHuckster (Dec 11, 2005)

Finally got my car out & ran in. Attempted to do some Drifting & thats about all it was...a feeble attempt. Tomorrow I'll take her out with some street tires & see how I do.
Heres a couple pics so far:






























Rick


----------



## RHuckster (Dec 11, 2005)




----------



## RHuckster (Dec 11, 2005)




----------

